# Inconsistent shots



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

do all of the arrows have the same spine, vains, length,and same grain tips? could also be the bow is out of tune if all arrow are the same.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Get a consistent anchor point of your release hand on your face/head. Sounds to me like you are floating your anchor. Hand higher, shots lower; hand lower, shots higher; hand out, shots left for a right handed shooter. IF you are keeping consistent group size but the groups are all over the place look to your release hand position.

Arne


----------



## ahlangle (May 25, 2018)

thanks!


----------



## bcane98 (Nov 17, 2018)

Moebow said:


> Get a consistent anchor point of your release hand on your face/head. Sounds to me like you are floating your anchor. Hand higher, shots lower; hand lower, shots higher; hand out, shots left for a right handed shooter. IF you are keeping consistent group size but the groups are all over the place look to your release hand position.
> 
> Arne


After watching several videos, plenty of reading, and videoing myself... I discovered this was my problem when a friend watched one of my videos. So I’m moving the anchor to my jawline [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

